# Thanksgiving



## Admin (Nov 19, 2012)

What's everyone doing? 

I'm having it at my house, but when we're done I'm going to go visit my Grandmother. She had a stroke a year ago and is in an assisted living facility. I wanted to bring her down, but the nurse said it would be to far in case anything happened.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2012)

Deep drying a turkey. Deer hunting in the morning with my son in law and eating way to much stuff in the afternoon.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 19, 2012)

I expect to do a little settin around myself. No banjo playin relatives this year as everyone is now livin down south in NO.
Just got back from loadin a deer into my buddys truck from our farm....so I'm guessin some sausage this week should make a showin for the ol ' outdoor stove. 
I also just happened to finish moving my camp "seldom Inn" out of the knoll it was in, up to the high veiw spot on our land,...I now look out over a 2800 acres preserve,of hills. 
I'm thinkin I'm gonna be Thankful it's quiet.
Happy Thanksgivin!


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 19, 2012)

On Thanksgiving Day, I will be starting a government  7 day training/refreshing class thanks to hurricane Sandy. It is for disaster recovery (helping people to qualify for low interest loans based on the damage they had). It is not like disaster relief (FEMA) that is for immediate food and shelter. It is a pleasure to show up after the insurance adjusters give low amounts that only covers a bundle or two of shingles to be installed on a roof that do not match because the colors have changed.

Last I heard, we should bring cash for the sandwiches for lunch brought in because we receive a daily amount for food and incidentals later, so the government does not allow "double dipping".

Since I am a temporary employee, there is no premium for holidays or O.T even for 6 or 7 days of 10 or 12 hours. It is enjoyable work and they usually manage to find good accommodations since the get cheap rates as long as there is good internet access for turning in reports.

I will probably be in the area between NJ and ME. The last one week training session I went to was for Katrina. The assignment lasted 5 months for (mostly 7 days/week - 10 or 12 days). Sandy was not as bad a storm, but the infrastructure will probably bring up some nightmares by now.

The Thanksgiving food will not be good, but the work will be enjoyable since I can tolerate the conditions for a month or four every once in a while (retired engineer).

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to see you helping out. :beer:
Cash is king, some areas are still without power on the shores until they get inspected.
Having had to deal with many calls from folks looking for second opinions, (Not Parr inspections) It looks like you will have plenty of work, sad to say. But almost all of it is on the shore and not to far inland, so not so bad as NO and the gulf looking for a place to stay and a good meal.
Stay safe, there have been attacks on power crews, and thank you for your help.


----------



## Admin (Nov 20, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> I expect to do a little settin around myself. No banjo playin relatives this year as everyone is now livin down south in NO.
> Just got back from loadin a deer into my buddys truck from our farm....so I'm guessin some sausage this week should make a showin for the ol ' outdoor stove.
> I also just happened to finish moving my camp "seldom Inn" out of the knoll it was in, up to the high veiw spot on our land,...I now look out over a 2800 acres preserve,of hills.
> I'm thinkin I'm gonna be Thankful it's quiet.
> Happy Thanksgivin!



That's a lot of space. 

What are you doing with it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2012)

Austin said:
			
		

> That's a lot of space.
> 
> What are you doing with it?



Have you never seem inspectors cranberry bogs?


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 20, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Have you never seem inspectors cranberry bogs?



Geez, I couldn't get him out the last time..

The space, is hayfields and woods. The camp is something I threw together 15 years ago with some scrap wood left over from reskinnin the barn. The property has been in the family for almost 100 years, 2014 will be the party.
I just like a place to go relax and ponder. It's my Walden.


----------



## Admin (Nov 21, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Have you never seem inspectors cranberry bogs?



I have not.



inspectorD said:


> Geez, I couldn't get him out the last time..
> 
> The space, is hayfields and woods. The camp is something I threw together 15 years ago with some scrap wood left over from reskinnin the barn. The property has been in the family for almost 100 years, 2014 will be the party.
> I just like a place to go relax and ponder. It's my Walden.



I've always wanted a Walden myself, but I don't have the zany friends to populate it.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2012)

You'all be carefull about how much you drink before you drive down to the mall for those sales.


----------



## Garenius (Nov 24, 2012)

Living in Australia, we don't really celebrate Thanksgiving here, which kinda sucks considering I spent 8 years in the US and it was always more...festive.


----------



## Admin (Nov 25, 2012)

Any harvest holidays down there?


----------



## Garenius (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think so honestly, last Thanksgiving was just spent like any normal day.


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2012)

You could make it a tradition in your home? 

Are you an American in Australia?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.thanksgiving.org.au/


----------



## Garenius (Dec 8, 2012)

Well now, that's the first thing I've heard of thanksgiving here haha. 

And well, I did spend more time in America, but I'm not exactly American, my nationality itself is Australian but I identify with America honestly.


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2012)

Garenius said:


> Well now, that's the first thing I've heard of thanksgiving here haha.
> 
> And well, I did spend more time in America, but I'm not exactly American, my nationality itself is Australian but I identify with America honestly.



That's interesting. Why's that?


----------

